# BestReminders: Health, Safety, Sustainability, Recycling, Environ, WorldPeace, Homeless, Hunger, etc



## Lara (Jul 22, 2015)

*SEATBELTS*


----------



## Lara (Jul 22, 2015)

*HUNGER*


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 22, 2015)

Uplifting and heartbreaking Lara.  Good reminders as well.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Jim. It's a challenge to post reminders that aren't too strong so I decided to change the title of the thread. I found that most Public Service Announcements are too strong after posting this thread.

Thank you AC. Good reminder for all.

.


----------



## Lara (Jul 22, 2015)

*Healing the Homeless with Love

*


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 22, 2015)

You will never look at a stop sign in the same way! (sorry, I see that you changed the title!)


----------



## Lara (Jul 22, 2015)

meanderer said:
			
		

> …sorry, I see you changed the title!


I felt I had to change the title from "Best Public Service Announcements" to what it is now because, after I posted the thread, I searched for another PSA to post and found that most PSAs are too strong and disturbing and sad for what I intended. But yours and Acs are excellent reminders. Thank you for participating


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 22, 2015)

...and here I thought they were making plastic bottles out of polyester!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Here's one on why back seat passengers should wear a seatbelt:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Here's a good reason to wear a seat belt.  I was in this car when it crashed - 1994 or 95.  Because of seat belt/shoulder harness and airbag I was not injured at all.  Driver slight injury.  No one in back seat though, or they'd be dead.


----------



## Lara (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh my my my, *Ameriscot*. A powerful message and a miracle you're alive…even with a seatbelt on! Those photos of it make me shiver.

*meanderer*, the process from plastic water bottles to clothing was fascinating. Man can be so innovative. I don't know why remote trivia pops into my mind out of nowhere, but while I was watching that, that scene in The Graduate popped up. Remember at the Graduation party, when Ben (Dustin Hoffman) was trying to figure out what to do with his future, and that man took him outside to "have a talk" and he said "I just have one word for you…are you listening?…Yes, I'm listening…'Plastics'…..Plastics?…the future is in plastics…think about it...I'll think about it…good, that's all that matters". Eerie. I remember feeling a cold chill when I saw that scene. That was 1968 I think. Dustin Hoffman's timing was so low-key-brilliant.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Lara said:


> Oh my my my, *Ameriscot*. A powerful message and a miracle you're alive…even with a seatbelt on! Those photos of it make me shiver.
> 
> *meanderer*, the process from plastic water bottles to clothing was fascinating. Man is so innovative. I don't know why remote trivia pops into my mind every now and then but while I was watching that, that scene in The Graduate popped up. Remember at the Graduation party, when Ben (Dustin Hoffman) was trying to figure out what to do with his future, and that man took him outside to "have a talk" and he said "I just have one word for you…are you listening?…Yes, I'm listening…'Plastics'…..Plastics?…the future is in plastics…think about it...I'll think about it…good, that's all that matters". That was 1968 I think. Dustin Hoffman's timing was so low-key-brilliant.




Yes, very lucky - we tangled with a big semi and got dragged underneath it by the rear of the car.  When we went to see the car the next day at the junkyard we couldn't believe it!


----------



## Lara (Jul 23, 2015)

How frightening Ameriscot:sorrytku: 
You must have been in shock for a long time…maybe for a lifetime. 
((((((rose:BigHug:rose)))))).


----------



## Lara (Jul 23, 2015)

*Stand For Trees (creative video that is inspiring, motivational for our planet, and ultimately our health)…
Dedicated to Future Generations:
*<strong>


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Lara said:


> How frightening Ameriscot:sorrytku:
> You must have been in shock for a long time…maybe for a lifetime.
> ((((((rose:BigHug:rose)))))).



I was afraid of driving next to semis for a very long time.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2015)




----------

